# Decent, not-too-pricey hotels in NY?



## blamblam (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone know of any good hotels in new york that aren't really expensive? Cos me and my gf will be there for like 5 days 1-5 November but it seems like loads of places are booked up already... We wouldn't mind staying in a hostel in like a room for just 2 people. Ideally in manhatten but elsewhere could be okay if not too far out?

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!
cheers,
John


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2006)

Howzabout these:
www.newyork.craigslist.org
www.hostels.com
www.newyorkhotelaccommodations.com


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 2, 2006)

not exactly budget, but reasonably priced, I stayed at the Wolcott on W. 34th Street, back in 2000. We had a room (with an oblique view of the Empire State building) with a basin, TV and safe, with loos on the corridor for 100+tax (note - 6 years ago).

The hotel is fine, though the ornate foyer is the best part, rooms were clean and comfy if a little dark.

Its great for the ESB, literally a block or two - just nip in there before dusk, it'll be quiet and you'll see all the city light up - wonderful.

That part of mid town is quietish as I recall, but there are plenty of places to eat very cheaply - lots of places when you buy a tray of food by the lb

Quite handy if you are coming in to the Port Authority bus depot, as its just a couple of blocks away IIRC.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2006)

www.staythenight.com reasonable prices and great location.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd definitely go for craigslist.org and a flatshare/sublet (even for 5 days). I got a studio in Williamsburg for 10 days a couple of years ago, much cheaper and nicer than a 150-buck-a-night cubby hole in Manhattan.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 10, 2006)

We stayed at a place called Hotel 17 near Union Square about 6 years ago. Was pretty decent and reasonably priced. A bit quirky as well. 'fraid I only have 60s of internet access left so I can;t post a link!


----------



## LDR (Oct 11, 2006)

If you don't mind bedbugs or homeless people I could give you the name of the place I stayed but I'm guessing it's not the sort of place you'd take your girlfriend.  It's very cheap. 

I have fairly low standards and even I was a bit put off after being eaten alive.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 12, 2006)

I got a book in the Books etc sale the other day called 'Sleep Cheap In New York' - fitting enough, it only cost me a quid!

Also got a city guide to Madrid for a pound too, which was handy as I'm off there this weekend


----------



## Giles (Oct 14, 2006)

I stayed in this motel a few years back right by the Holland Tunnel - four PATH stops from the centre.

Can't remember price but, well cheap.

http://reservations.discounthotelwo...fo.jsp?cid=136493&hotelID=223129&temp2=google

Holland Motor Lodge

Google it.

E2a: Me and my mate also picked up this book of discount vouchers at the airport, it kind of looked an Exchange & Mart except full of all these "$20 discount with this voucher" type adverts for places all over the U.S. - we were getting perfectly reasonable chain motels for US$30 a night. 5 years ago, so it wouldn't be that cheap now.....

Giles..


----------



## blamblam (Oct 15, 2006)

hey sorry about the late reply but many thanks for all the tips guys, v useful stuff. We eventually booked this one the Latham, which seems ok and is pretty cheap, so cheers!


----------

